# Case 1830 engine interchange



## Wrongway (May 20, 2016)

Can anybody tell me what engine/s will interchange with my Continental 688r in my 1830 Case skid steer?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Wrongway,

There's quite a bit of discussion on the internet regarding various engines that guy's have put in their 1830's (or contemplated putting in their machines). There is a U-tube video that illustrates a swapout..nice looking job. But nothing is a direct fit. Modifications (motor mounts, make more room for replacement engine, machine shop work, etc.) all adds up to $$$.

I was amazed how small the Continental engine is.


----------

